

Show HN: I want to find the best of everything (my weekend project) - vaf

Hey HN! I built this over the weekend. It is basically an extremely rudimentary  crowd sourced recommendation system for anything in any city. I know that I could easily look this information up on Yelp but I thought it might be nicer to simply look up something like "the best steak in new york" and get that information.<p>The database is almost empty but if you look up the "best coffee in ann arbor" you'll get a result which I seeded. Go ahead and contribute what you can. Ill be adding CAPTCHAs soon to prevent spammers.<p>Here is the link: http://www.krowd.me
======
mobileman
The problem is that "best" is relative to people.

